

Why Companies Should Invest in Google+ Brand Pages - YoungEnt
http://mashable.com/2011/11/16/google-brand-pages-invest/

======
casey_brad_p
The pages are very easy to create.The brand pages have many different
features.I have launched 2 of them so far.

Casey Mahoney Brad P

